# £42 better off a month due to the budget!



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

...apparently!

Have a quick glance at this article

...a quote from the article:


> As an average family which spends £455.90 a week, you will be approximately £42 better off a month because of the VAT reduction.


Who on EARTH spends £455.90 a WEEK on VAT'able items? So that's NOT your mortgage, not your food, and not on your children's clothes.

Where the hell do they get these 'average' figures from?

£42 better off my


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

GeeJay said:


> Who on EARTH spends £455.90 a WEEK on VAT'able items?


Would explain why everyone's financially screwed.....


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

There just full of


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Who on EARTH spends £455.90 a WEEK on VAT'able items?


Doesn't everyone? 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
:lol::lol:

Plus how many retailers will actually lower prices by 2.5%? It will just mean an extra 2.5% profit in their hands.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

awesome!



Aitch said:


> They wheeled some woman out on BBC Breakfast telly this morning who was moaning about only having £40 a week to feed her kids on. The interviewer asked her what she would spend the extra 2.5% on and she listed a whole heap of things from better food to clothes etc. God damn, you thick *****, do the maths - it equates to an extra pound a week at £40 . If you weren't so monumentally stupid, you may have a better job and not have to make do with only £40 :indiff:


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Aitch said:


> They wheeled some woman out on BBC Breakfast telly this morning who was moaning about only having £40 a week to feed her kids on. The interviewer asked her what she would spend the extra 2.5% on and she listed a whole heap of things from better food to clothes etc. God damn, you thick *****, do the maths - it equates to an extra pound a week at £40 . If you weren't so monumentally stupid, you may have a better job and not have to make do with only £40 :indiff:!


Also, if she weren't so stupid she'd realize that the 2.5% would equate to near nothing because a lot of food isn't VAT'able anyway :wall::wall::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Erm £42 is give or take 10% of £455

There hasn't been a 10% cut has there? Am I misisng something?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Erm £42 is give or take 10% of £455
> 
> There hasn't been a 10% cut has there? Am I misisng something?


You're missing something - they quote a *weekly* spend but a *monthly* saving :wall:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

parish said:


> You're missing something - they quote a *weekly* spend but a *monthly* saving :wall:


Gotcha so spend £2000 and get £42 back!

feck me quidco does better than that :lol:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Gotcha so spend £2000 and get £42 back!
> 
> feck me quidco does better than that :lol:


:thumb: - not a lot to get excited about is it?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

> The key for most of us is whether to spend, save or invest your mini-windfall, which could amount to £504 a year.


FFS mini windfall :lol: stick it all on the favorite in the the 3.30


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Yeah - if you spend £455 per week then £504 per year won't make a lot of difference to you


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

What the government is failing to realise is that there is a massive cost for companies in this.

I know my Co. (big retailer) is spending in excess of £2 million yes you read it right in making all the changes in prices across all VATable lines, changing promotions and all for what a TEMPORARY 2.5p in the £1 "saving"!

Oh how badly have they got this wrong - should have done it through income tax if at all IMHO

/rant


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

is charlie brown already sweating over the next election or something? what a crock of 


and yes, i know i called him charlie, and his real name is gordon.. its because he's got about the same amount of common sense as a cartoon character.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

cheekeemonkey said:


> What the government is failing to realise is that there is a massive cost for companies in this.
> 
> I know my Co. (big retailer) is spending in excess of £2 million yes you read it right in making all the changes in prices across all VATable lines, changing promotions and all for what a TEMPORARY 2.5p in the £1 "saving"!
> 
> ...


To kick start the economy they need to get people - i.e. US - spending more money so they drop interest rates so we can get more cheap credit - the very thing that got us into this mess - and then drop VAT to make people think that they are saving.

The more intelligent amongst us realize that interest rates and VAT will be going back up again - and it's already been leaked that the Govt. are toying with it going back up to more than 17.5% - so we're going to have to find more money for the mortgage etc. and therefore are either saving the extra we get from lower mortgage payments or continuing to pay the same so we don't get caught out *and* we pay out mortgage off quicker into the bargain. Also getting credit cards etc. paid off while rates are low.


----------



## zpaulg (Oct 18, 2008)

So, am I rich now or what?

Work tomorrow???


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

zpaulg said:


> So, am I rich now or what?
> 
> Work tomorrow???


No, unless you were before the budget
Yes, dependent on the above.

Sorry


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I can get away with spending 500 a month


----------



## dantiatto (Oct 21, 2008)

someone emailed 5live the other day stating that he was considering building an extension at a cost of £6000 and the VAT rate reduction might just be enough for him to go ahead with it... it's impossible to detect sarcasm in that statement, but if £150 is the difference between spending £6k or not, then you probably shouldn't be spending it eh...


----------

